
Gnews – minimalistic JavaScript library for Google News scraping - caballeto
https://github.com/DatanewsOrg/google-news-js
======
caballeto
I've recently needed a JS library for scraping Google News, but the ones I've
found used outdated Google News APIs. So, I have created this minimalistic,
but rather powerful package, for asynchronous extraction of Google News data.

------
artembugara
Good job. I recently made a Python library to scrape Google News:
[https://github.com/kotartemiy/pygooglenews](https://github.com/kotartemiy/pygooglenews)

~~~
caballeto
Starred yours :DD

